# gargajo



## Chevere33

Anoche, en una clase que enseño, mencioné la palabra "gargajo". Todos dijeron que era una grosería, o quizás una palabra bien fuerte. Para mí, no lo es. Qué opinan Uds., según las normas de sus respectivos países?


----------



## Jonno

Aquí gargajo es la palabra vulgar para decir flema. En sí no es ofensiva, pero en según qué contextos puede que esté fuera de lugar. ¿Podrías decirnos en qué frase la usaste, de qué país eran tus interlocutores, o algún detalle más?


----------



## Peón

Aquí es una palabra muy vulgar. Sería difícil usarla en un contexto coloquial o educado.

Si todos (supongo que hispanohablantes) te dijeron que es una grosería, ¿por qué para vos no lo es?

Saludos


----------



## Chevere33

Jonno said:


> Aquí gargajo es la palabra vulgar para decir flema. En sí no es ofensiva, pero en según qué contextos puede que esté fuera de lugar. ¿Podrías decirnos en qué frase la usaste, de qué país eran tus interlocutores, o algún detalle más?



No me acuerdo bien...en la clase de inglés, había escrito palabras como "congested, phlegm", etc...y lo usé para explicar algo o dar más detalle. Los alumnos son hondureños y mexicanos. Interesante que ellos son adultos, pero cuando pedí la opinión de mis alumnos adolescentes hoy (hondureños), ellos no lo ven como cosa vulgar.  :/


----------



## Peón

Si vienen a la Argentina te recomendaría que aconsejes a tus alumnos que eliminen la palabrita de su vocabulario usual. 

Saludos.


----------



## Chevere33

Peón said:


> Aquí es una palabra muy vulgar. Sería difícil usarla en un contexto coloquial o educado.
> 
> Si todos (supongo que hispanohablantes) te dijeron que es una grosería, ¿por qué para vos no lo es?
> 
> Saludos



Peón, como bien puedes saber, las palabras tienen diferente sabor según el país de origen de uno. Para uno es vulgar, para otro no. He tenido alumnos mexicanos que no se dieron cuenta que "cagar" es vulgar. Por qué? Porque la usan en sus hogares como cosa cotidiana. Yo vivía en Colombia...y por ejemplo, usaba "pendejo" como cosa normal hasta que un cubano me dijo que era grosería. Claro que sabía que era cosa peyorativa, pero no entendí que también era vulgar. 

Entonces, no pregunto porque no les creo, sino para saber cuáles son las normas.


----------



## ukimix

A mi me parece malsonante, compatriota. Prefiero _flema_. Pero el DRAE no le ve nada de malo. 

De todos modos uno puede consultar el diccionario de americanismos de la ASALE y darse cuenta de que vive en otro planeta : 



> *gargajo.**I.**1.*m-f. _PR._ Persona de aspecto desagradable, rastrera. pop ^ desp.
> 
> 
> 
> _Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> __Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Peón

Chevere33 said:


> Peón, como bien puedes saber, las palabras tienen diferente sabor según el país de origen de uno. Para uno es vulgar, para otro no. He tenido alumnos mexicanos que no se dieron cuenta que "cagar" es vulgar. Por qué? Porque la usan en sus hogares como cosa cotidiana. Yo vivía en Colombia...y por ejemplo, usaba "pendejo" como cosa normal hasta que un cubano me dijo que era grosería. Claro que sabía que era cosa peyorativa, pero no entendí que también era vulgar.
> 
> Entonces, no pregunto porque no les creo, sino para saber cuáles son las normas.



No entiendo demasiado lo que decís. Si  tu pregunta es confirmar que "gargajo" es una palabra grosera, aquí te lo estamos contestando. 

Si para vos no es vulgar porque tus alumnos jóvenes hondureños no lo consideran así, también está bien, pero eso no cambia la cosa de que en muchos lugares (aquí, en España y en Colombia por lo que leo) se trata de un palabra grosera.


----------



## cacarulo

Pero si no decimos gargajo, ¿qué palabra usamos para no sonar tan rudos (o groseros)? ¿Garzo, pollo, esputo?


----------



## swift

Hola:

En *Costa Rica*, la percepción varía entre _ruralismo_ y _palabra malsonante_.

En mi uso personal, es voz vitanda en contextos formales —me suena bastante más asquerosita que _flema_ o _esputo_​—.

El asunto es que existen diferencias semánticas entre estos términos: _gargajo_ es la flema expectorada y, en dicha acepción, es el equivalente coloquial de _esputo_ (término más bien jergal, usado en medicina); _flema _puede referirse tanto al líquido secretado por las membranas mucosas como al líquido expulsado por expectoración.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Peón

cacarulo said:


> Pero si no decimos gargajo, ¿qué palabra usamos para no sonar tan rudos (o groseros)? ¿Garzo, pollo, esputo?



Supongo si no hay más remedio que nombrar la cosa: esputo (con perdón de la palabra) o escupitajo.


Ajjj...


----------



## Jonno

Más o menos, según mi percepción y mi zona: Esputo sería lo más técnico, flema lo intermedio, gargajo lo vulgar y pollo lo vulgar y coloquial. El problema de esputo y gargajo es su "sonoridad"  Por eso creo que flema es lo que usamos habitualmente.


----------



## Peón

Lo que ocurre es que aquí la "flema" todavía no ha abandonado el cuerpo humano o se encuentra en tránsito hacia el espacio exterior. Una vez aterrizado: esputo, escupitajo, escupida, pollo, gargajo, en orden decreciente de decencia...


----------



## ukimix

En casa las llamamos flemas incluso sí están fuera del cuerpo. Somos muy decentes .


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Entre _pollo_ y _gargajo_ no me parece que haya mucha diferencia en cuanto a malsonancia...

_Le eché un pollo_ y _le mandé un gargajo_ son bien asquerositas, ambas...


----------



## cacarulo

Hakuna Matata said:


> _Le eché un pollo_ y _le mandé un gargajo_ son bien asquerositas, ambas...


Más que palabras asquerositas, lo que nombran es asqueroso. Entonces, es bastante probable que todas las palabras nos suenen fuertes.

Escupitajo o escupida requieren alguna aclaración, pues así, sin más, puede entenderse que sólo se trata de saliva. Y esputo es, como también se ha dicho, palabra técnica, y, además, suma su facilidad para la broma.




Peón said:


> Ajjj...


¿Estás preparando uno?


----------



## Chevere33

Peón said:


> No entiendo demasiado lo que decís. Si  tu pregunta es confirmar que "gargajo" es una palabra grosera, aquí te lo estamos contestando.
> 
> Si para vos no es vulgar porque tus alumnos jóvenes hondureños no lo consideran así, también está bien, pero eso no cambia la cosa de que en muchos lugares (aquí, en España y en Colombia por lo que leo) se trata de un palabra grosera.



Buscaba varias opiniones.


----------



## Peón

Chevere33 said:


> Buscaba varias opiniones.



Bien, aquí las tienes de sobra y se suman algunas opciones (más o menos asquerosas....)


----------



## Sembrador

Puede considerarse como una ofensa, si se usa como adjetivo: "Ese novio tuyo es un gargajo". Si se refiere al simple e inocente acto de escupir mucosidades, entonces solo es asqueroso, no ofensivo.


----------



## Nipnip

Estoy perplejo. Entiendo la vulgaridad en pedo, meados, o cagar. Pero no veo por ningún lado como una palabra como "gargajo" pueda ser grosera, sería como si alguien me dijera que "aliento" o "vaho" no debe usarse.


----------



## Peón

Nipnip said:


> Estoy perplejo. Entiendo la vulgaridad en pedo, miados, o cagar. Pero no veo por ningún lado como una palabra como "gargajo" pueda ser grosera, sería como si alguien me dijera que "aliento" o "vaho" no debe usarse.



¿QUien dijo que no deba usarse, compañero? Sólo estamos diciendo que suena vulgar...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

También por acá es una palabra que da cierto asco, pero he notado (de acuerdo con lo que comentó Chevere en el _post_ 4) que ha estado cayendo en desuso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo no diría que _gargajo _es vulgar, al menos por aquí, sino que representa algo que da asco. Quizá sí que está cayendo en desuso sustituida por _lapo_, que a mi parecer aún suena peor.


----------



## Sembrador

Pinairun said:


> Yo no diría que _gargajo _es vulgar, al menos por aquí, sino que representa algo que da asco. Quizá sí que está cayendo en desuso sustituida por _lapo_, que a mi parecer aún suena peor.



Hola, Pinairun. 

No conocía "lapo". ¿Cómo se usa? "Un momento, que voy a echar un lapo". "Ya va, que se me atoró un lapo". ¿Algo así?  

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo los pobres y sacrificados pollos y gallos terminaron convirtiéndose en sinónimos de esta traición canalla de nuestro cuerpo mortal. 

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Peón

"Lapo" desconocida en estas salvajes pampas.


----------



## oa2169

Yo, como Ukimix, utilizo "flema" en todos los casos y así me evito sonrojos.

La que definitivamente no usaría es el "esputo" y menos su verbo "esputar".

Imagínense esta pregunta a una dama: ¿Usted esputa frecuentemente?

Besos.


----------



## Peón

oa2169 said:


> Imagínense esta pregunta a una dama: ¿Usted esputa frecuentemente?



- _Solo cuando me cojo un resfriado..._


----------



## Jonno

Un lapo es un gargajo escupido. Viene en la 23ª edición del DRAE, aunque la palabra tiene décadas.

Por cierto, yo diferenciaría lapo y escupitajo (que pueden ser flema o sólo saliva) de pollo y gargajo (que es flema).


----------



## Sembrador

> Imagínense esta pregunta a una dama: ¿Usted esputa frecuentemente?



Los médicos no la tienen fácil... 

Edito: Gracias, Jonno.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Pinairun said:


> Yo no diría que _gargajo _es vulgar, al menos por aquí, sino que representa algo que da asco.



Mmmmm.......  decir "caramba, desde hace un par de días estoy soltando unos tremendos gargajos" en medio de una cena formal no me parece que suene muy bien que digamos...
Y no es por el asquito de lo que representa (sea el nombre que quieran, esputo o flema...) sino porque la palabra en sí, al menos en mi percepción, es definitivamente vulgar. Es como hablar de _diarrea_ o _cagadera_, por seguir con ejemplos escatológicos. Ambos designan lo mismo y no es precisamente agradable, pero uno es vulgar y el otro no.


----------



## ukimix

La entrada para _Gargajo _del _Diccionario crítico etimológico castellano e hispánico_ de Corominas traza las conexiones entre _gargajo_, _gargajear_, _garganta_, _garguero _(que por la tierra de mi madre es _guargüero_), _gárgara_ y _carcajada_. Gargajo tiene origen onomatopéyico (de la raiz garg-), ya que imita el sonido que se hace cuando se pretende ... ejem...  arrojar uno.


----------



## swift

Hakuna Matata said:


> Es como hablar de _diarrea_ o _cagadera_, por seguir con ejemplos escatológicos. Ambos designan lo mismo y no es precisamente agradable, pero uno es vulgar y el otro no.


 Es lo que iba a comentar. Cualquier otro fluido corporal, cualquier excremento, puede provocar ese desagrado: llámese _semen_ o _lefa_, llámese _caca _o _cerote_, llámense _orines_ o _meados_​... llámese _flema_ o _gargajo_. Todas esas palabras podrían ser vitandas en determinadas situaciones y en compañía de ciertas personas.


----------



## Jonno

Sembrador said:


> No conocía "lapo". ¿Cómo se usa? "Un momento, que voy a echar un lapo"   "Ya va, que se me atoró un lapo" . ¿Algo así?



Como decía antes, el lapo es la saliva o flema que se escupe. Se echa, pero como no es lapo hasta que sale de la boca es difícil que se atore


----------



## Erreconerre

Chevere33 said:


> Anoche, en una clase que enseño, mencioné la palabra "gargajo". Todos dijeron que era una grosería, o quizás una palabra bien fuerte. Para mí, no lo es. Qué opinan Uds., según las normas de sus respectivos países?


Cuando alguien dice que el uso de esta palabra, y otras por el estilo, son una grosería pienso que lo que siente el que lo dice son unos escrúpulos de monja.

Cerca del mes de octubre, cuando en nuestra ciudad está a punto de iniciar la temporada de béisbol, o está recién iniciada, los comentaristas deportivos suelen rememorar lo que ocurrió en temporadas pasadas. Y hace poco me enteré de que el primer cronista del equipo local capoteó una tormenta porque dijo que un jugador, molestó con la decisión del "amapayer"_ le tiró _(al "ampayer")_ un_ _gargajo en la cara_.
 El jugador inconforme fue castigado y vio el resto de la temporada desde el _dug out_, lo cual era de esperarse y encomiable, sobre todo en un deporte en el que se privilegia el _fair play_. Lo que no era de esperarse fue que el cronista, de apellido Soto Silva, tuviera que capotear una tormenta sólo por haber usado una palabra que vemos en cualquier diccionario. 
Escrúpulos de monja, pues...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> Es lo que iba a comentar. Cualquier otro fluido corporal, cualquier excremento, puede provocar ese desagrado: llámese _semen_ o _lefa_, llámese _caca _o _cerote_, llámense _orines_ o _meados_​... llámese _flema_ o _gargajo_. Todas esas palabras podrían ser vitandas en determinadas situaciones y en compañía de ciertas personas.


Sí. El sentido común y un mínimo de buen gusto llevaría a evitarlas a la hora de "manducar", por solo proponer un ejemplo.


----------



## Fernando

Casi vomito leyendo este hilo.

Por dar una opinión más, sumo mi voto a los que indican que el palabro es repugnante por lo que significa, no por sí misma. Supongo, eso sí, que tiene cierta sonoridad (alguien ha indicado que es onomatopéyica del sonido de expulsión de la flema) y además recuerda a "carajo", con lo que posiblemente, en el baile de la embajada, conviene evitarla.

Como decía un grupo español de humoristas: "Momento de asco en Gomaespuma".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Fernando said:


> Por dar una opinión más, sumo mi voto a los que indican que el palabro _es repugnante por lo que significa, no por sí misma_.



Por supuesto que cada uno puede tener su opinión sobre el tema, pero insisto con mi ejemplo de _diarrea_ y _cagadera_. La cuestión no es si es repugnante o no, sino si es "vulgar" o "malsonante" o como quieran llamarlo. La imagen de _diarrea_ no es bonita, como tampoco la de _cagadera_. La diferencia es que _diarrea_ la vas a leer en cualquier texto médico o de divulgación. Dudo que encuentres un solo texto que hable de _cagadera_. A mi modesto entender, lo mismo ocurre con _flema/esputo_ y _gargajo_.


----------



## Peón

Hakuna Matata said:


> Por supuesto que cada uno puede tener su opinión sobre el tema, pero insisto con mi ejemplo de _diarrea_ y _cagadera_. La cuestión no es si es repugnante o no, sino si es "vulgar" o "malsonante" o como quieran llamarlo. La imagen de _diarrea_ no es bonita, como tampoco la de _cagadera_. La diferencia es que _diarrea_ la vas a leer en cualquier texto médico o de divulgación. Dudo que encuentres un solo texto que hable de _cagadera_. A mi modesto entender, lo mismo ocurre con _flema/esputo_ y _gargajo_.



Clarísimo


----------



## Erreconerre

Fernando said:


> Casi vomito leyendo este hilo.
> 
> Por dar una opinión más, sumo mi voto a los que indican que el palabro es repugnante por lo que significa, no por sí misma. Supongo, eso sí, que tiene cierta sonoridad (alguien ha indicado que es onomatopéyica del sonido de expulsión de la flema) y además recuerda a "carajo", con lo que posiblemente, en el baile de la embajada, conviene evitarla.
> 
> Como decía un grupo español de humoristas: "Momento de asco en Gomaespuma".


Pues donde yo vivo puedes muy tranquilamente deci_r carajo,_ en cualquier lugar y circunstancia, sin que nadie te mire feo. Lo que no puedes decir sin que te saquen de misa, o que a un niño lo saquen de su clase y le digan que vuelva con su mamá, es la palabra_ culo_. Y como éstas hay muchas: nadie se tibiará si lo llamas gilipollas o boludo o pelotudo. Cuando en otras partes casi te obligan a recoger el guante si las dices.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Erreconerre said:


> Y como éstas hay muchas: nadie se tibiará si lo llamas gilipollas o boludo o pelotudo. Cuando en otras partes casi te obligan a recoger el guante si las dices.


Por supuesto.
Interesante el uso de "tibiará", no lo había visto nunca antes ni tenía idea de que existía como verbo.


Erreconerre said:


> Lo que  no puedes hacer sin que te saquen de misa, o que a un niño lo saquen de  su clase y le digan que vuelva con su mamá, es la palabra_ culo_.


Hay que probar con la combinación _pito, culo, bombacha_. Esa espanta hasta al más temible.


----------



## Chevere33

Nipnip said:


> Estoy perplejo. Entiendo la vulgaridad en pedo, meados, o cagar. Pero no veo por ningún lado como una palabra como "gargajo" pueda ser grosera, sería como si alguien me dijera que "aliento" o "vaho" no debe usarse.



Nip², me resulta interesante tu opinión. De dónde eres?


----------



## swift

Hakuna Matata said:


> La imagen de _diarrea_ no es bonita, como tampoco la de _cagadera_. La diferencia es que _diarrea_ la vas a leer en cualquier texto médico o de divulgación. Dudo que encuentres un solo texto que hable de _cagadera_. A mi modesto entender, lo mismo ocurre con _flema/esputo_ y _gargajo_.


 Otra vez.


----------



## duvija

Flema. Dejémoslo en 'tengo flemas', que ya es demasiada información... Más bien diríamos 'tengo tos' y los detalles, a guardarlos. Como "estoy resfriado" y no 'me chorrean los mocos'. Estoy 'descompuesta' y no 'me estoy cagando'. "Me siento mal" y no 'perdón pero tengo que vomitarles encima'...


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Flema. Dejémoslo en 'tengo flemas', que ya es demasiada información... Más bien diríamos 'tengo tos' y los detalles, a guardarlos. Como "estoy resfriado" y no 'me chorrean los mocos'. Estoy 'descompuesta' y no 'me estoy cagando'. "Me siento mal" y no 'perdón pero tengo que vomitarles encima'...



 Amén.


----------



## Sembrador

duvija said:


> Flema. Dejémoslo en 'tengo flemas', que ya es demasiada información... Más bien diríamos 'tengo tos' y los detalles, a guardarlos. Como "estoy resfriado" y no 'me chorrean los mocos'. Estoy 'descompuesta' y no 'me estoy cagando'. "Me siento mal" y no 'perdón pero tengo que vomitarles encima'...



Depende del grado de confianza que tengas con quien hablas. ¿No has escuchado ese dicho de "La confianza apesta"? Quizá sea por esas pequeñas libertades que nos vamos tomando con el paso de los años. 

Pero, en el fondo, el asunto radica en comunicarnos, en trasmitir ideas, no en espantar a nuestro interlocutor. Así que, en un contexto normal, "flema" suena bastante bien (por lo menos la palabra).


----------



## Erreconerre

Chevere33 said:


> Anoche, en una clase que enseño, mencioné la palabra "gargajo". Todos dijeron que era una grosería, o quizás una palabra bien fuerte. Para mí, no lo es. Qué opinan Uds., según las normas de sus respectivos países?


Yo creo que peor suena _esputo_.


----------



## 涼宮

En Venzuela gargajo no es vulgar, sólo podría provocar algo de asco dependiendo de la sensibilidad de la persona. Por aquí se dice hasta en chiste a la persona cuando hace los sonidos indicando que tiene tremendo gargajo atravesado: ¡Sácalo a pasear! ¡Cómetelo con sal! Y hasta he escuchado el símil ''color verde gargajo''. Personalmente la palabra me resulta colorida y bonita de decir, independientemente de lo que evoque.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aunque flema, esputo y gargajo significan lo mismo y aluden a algo asqueroso, por alguna extraña razón gargajo me provoca más asco.


----------



## Erreconerre

Janis Joplin said:


> Aunque flema, esputo y gargajo significan lo mismo y aluden a algo asqueroso, por alguna extraña razón gargajo me provoca más asco.


¿Y no cambian tus sentimientos si tomas en cuenta que es una palabra onomatopéyica que se forma del _gar gar gar_ que da origen a _garganta_ y a _gárgara_s?


----------



## jorgema

La palabra es muy expresiva como ya han mencionado algunos. Aunque opino como duvija, en que no es necesario entrar en tantos detalles relacionados a fluidos corporales, tampoco me inhibiré de usar un término tan sonoro cuando sea necesario y preciso (el caso del cronista deportivo que menciona Erreconerre me parece insuperable). La palabra no es tan común en mi país, por lo menos no recuerdo que lo fuera, y quizás por lo mismo no me suena tan mal. La he escuchado usarla y nunca me ha parecido malsonante. Terriblemente descriptiva sí. Si no, que se vea la diferencia entre lanzar un escupitajo y lanzar un gargajo (este último, hasta cierta preparación requiere).


----------



## Sembrador

Jonno said:


> Como decía antes, el lapo es la saliva o flema que se escupe. Se echa, pero como no es lapo hasta que sale de la boca es difícil que se atore



Gracias, Jonno. Quedo claro en su uso.  

Si logro decirlo por aquí con naturalidad será una forma bastante elegante de referirse al fluido, ya que te aseguro que por esta tierra pocas personas manejan ese término.  

¡Saludos!


----------



## mahevi

Bueno, tienes razón al decir que dependiendo del país o región donde se use, se le da un significado distinto. Inclusive en Colombia tiene por lo menos dos sentidos que yo conozca: 1. flema y 2. despectivamente un niño (mocoso). Pero en Colombia también suena muy fuerte decir esta palabra por mas que sea "Castiza" o correcta. Resulta muy difícil evitar los malentendidos entre hispanoparlantes de diferentes países, porque hay muchas palabras de uso cotidiano que son normales para unos y muy ofensivas para otros, por ejemplo cajeta. Me interesa mucho el tema de estas confusiones, tanto que estoy realizando un comparativo entre doce países incluyendo España, claro!


----------



## tusi

Janis Joplin said:


> Aunque flema, esputo y gargajo significan lo mismo y aluden a algo asqueroso, por alguna extraña razón gargajo me provoca más asco.


 A mí también, tanto que me había resistido a entrar en este hilo, y que solo lo he leído a medias (y por encima).



jorgema said:


> La palabra no es tan común en mi país, por lo menos no recuerdo que lo fuera,


 Yo tampoco la he escuchado por aquí (afortunadamente).

Flema me resulta menos difícil (menos repugnante, digo) y por supuesto, más poética incluso cuando se usa la forma derivada: "flemático".

Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Chevere33 said:


> Nip², me resulta interesante tu opinión. De dónde eres?



Mi dialecto es mexicano. Y sigo sorprendido de que algunos agrupen a gargajo junto con diarrea o vómito. Para mí va más en la línea de lágrima o suspiro. Lo que sí queda claro es que hay que andarse con cuidado.


----------



## maxjex

No es grosera la palabra ni ofensiva ni agresiva pero la cabeza automáticamente piensa en lo que es y da nauseas y ahi se pudre todo, la imagen que da la palabra es asquerosa una flema verde


----------



## duvija

Entre lágrimas y suspiros, se mandó un gargajo que ... 

mmmm


----------



## ukimix

Querido, gracias por esta maravillosa cena, pero quiero dormir. Estoy cansada y estas benditas flemas no me dejan... cof cof 

Querido, gracias por esta maravillosa cena, pero quiero dormir. Estoy cansada y estos benditos gargajos no me dejan... cof cof


----------



## nelliot53

涼宮 said:


> En Venzuela gargajo no es vulgar, sólo podría provocar algo de asco dependiendo de la sensibilidad de la persona. Por aquí se dice hasta en chiste a la persona cuando hace los sonidos indicando que tiene tremendo gargajo atravesado: ¡Sácalo a pasear! ¡Cómetelo con sal! Y hasta he escuchado el símil ''color verde gargajo''. Personalmente la palabra me resulta colorida y bonita de decir, independientemente de lo que evoque.



¡Yo prefiero *gorjeo* a gargajo!  Y ambos salen por una garganta.

*gorjeo  *
1. m. Acción y efecto de gorjear.
2. m. Canto o voz de algunos pájaros.

*gargajo* De la raíz onomat. _garg._
1. m. Mucosidad pegajosa procedente de las vías respiratorias que seexpulsa de una vez.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## chileno

Gargajo o flema no es ofensivo en EE.UU. 

Creo que cuando todos dicen que es ofensivo es porque piensan que es asqueroso y eso en sí se piensa como ofensivo.

De que es vulgar y asqueroso, lo es.


----------

